# Modular homes



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate these things. I had to connect the stub outs for the water and sewer once. Never again. Stubs are hidden up in insulation and are never where the plans say they are. Then there are the stubs not on the plans you have to figure out.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't get into to many of these so I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

2 is my limit. No more. Pain, pain, pain.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I did one for a friend. Pipes were stubbed thru insulation. Mains were shipped laying in the dining room already glued up. They also sent a pile of ferncos for the connections.:no:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I hook them up once in a while. Last step before leaving? run water through every drain to ensure your done.
First step on site? run water through every drain to see where they are.
have yet to have one that is not through the insulation, but it should be pretty obvious there is a problem when everything sags


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ferncos:laughing: Thats what I would do:laughing::laughing:

I work on alot of trailers (svc) around here, cuz no one else will do it. I get paid more for it to. So, I don't mind. They are a different breed.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

I worked on them exclusively for a year and a half they are a diffrent breed of plumbing and they dont seem to care about codes but they ussually pay good and in winter they are a cash cow. Heat tape and breaks in water lines will keep you busy for months in snow states.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

You can make alot of money doing re=pipes on older trailers. Get a good pair of coveralls and some goggles and dig in to the insulation and think I am going to make big bucks.


----------

